# Prague powder #1 vs. Prague powder #2.



## jt69714 (Apr 14, 2017)

My bacon recipe calls for Prague powder #1 which I'm out of. I do have Prague powder #2. Can I use that in its place?? Thank you..


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2017)

You cant not use #2.  #2 is just for long term dry curing.  

You have to use #1 for bacon.


----------

